# New website



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 6, 2017)

I just want to let you know than I’m having a website now! 
You are welcome to visit it….

https://sites.google.com/view/phrag-plus/accueil-home


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 6, 2017)

Wonderful, J-P!


----------



## naoki (Sep 6, 2017)

Very nice, Jean-Pierre!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2017)

Hey, I've been there. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## troy (Sep 6, 2017)

Wow!! Wonderful acheivement!!! Such beautiful phrags!!!


----------



## abax (Sep 6, 2017)

Oh no! The site won't load for me!!!


----------



## monocotman (Sep 7, 2017)

just a fantastic site!
David


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank You all!


----------



## Dandrobium (Sep 8, 2017)

Wonderful site Jean-Pierre!


----------



## blondie (Sep 8, 2017)

Fantastic web site clear clean and easy to use which is even better.

You have some truely lovley plants and some extremely excellent hybrids that you made. 

A am very jealousy of some of those plant would have all of them in my collection.

Maybe I should job search in Canada, I do have relative out there.


----------



## Don I (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice job.
Don


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 10, 2017)

Bravo :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Secundino (Sep 10, 2017)

Wonderful! 

The gallery will be a reference in the future for Phrag lovers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2017)

Congratulations, Jean-Pierre. Visiting your site is like visiting fantasia! I knew you made lots of crosses, but I think you are single-handedly keeping the RHS alive!

It is also great to see your own collection. They are all wonderful examples of their names. 

I just wish I could purchase from you. But then maybe I'd soon go broke!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks to you all! I’m very please you like visiting the site and thank you for the nice comments!


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 15, 2017)

Well done Jean-Pierre,great pictures and info


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 19, 2017)

Lovely photo gallery.


----------

